# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Mohon masukan untuk pompa

## sudiatmika08

Salam kenal,

Saya sedang membuat kolam dengan ukuran 5 m x 3 m x 1,5 m (termasuk chamber). Kalau kolam saja ukuran 5 m x 2 m x 1,5 m, sisanya digunakan untuk chamber.

Mohon petunjuk untuk pompa yang digunakan (yang hemat energi tentunya).

Thanks...

----------


## joshe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

